
Three words we are all afraid to say, but will make our work better - antonsten
https://antonsten.com/better-uxdesigner/
======
Tlagorce
"“I don’t know, it depends” is what makes you a professional."

I would say a professional can say "I don't know" but he knows what to do and
the process to answer his problem.

